# Cool Cat!



## wvdawg (Nov 19, 2009)

Shot these pictures over the weekend.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 19, 2009)

Good job on the taxidermy...


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep - BearClaw Taxidermy - I think he did a magnificent job for me!


----------



## Freddy (Nov 19, 2009)

Good looking cat. My brother has one mounted and I just love it, maybe someday.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice looking cat.

Hoss


----------



## clairol (Nov 19, 2009)

very neat!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks - now tryin to figure out which wall to hang that rock ledge on.


----------



## leo (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice mount, I really like where you put it for the pics too


----------



## Smokey (Nov 20, 2009)

Really nice looking mount.


----------



## slimbo (Nov 20, 2009)

Dang that cat was still!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 20, 2009)

slimbo said:


> Dang that cat was still!



It hasn't blinked an eye yet either!   .


----------

